# What is the purpose of putting Java Fern in with Tadpoles?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I am new to Eggs and Tadpoles.

I now have Tadpoles.

I was just wondering what the purpose of putting Java Fern in with the Tadpoles is?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here I stole this from the fosters and smith website...


"Live plants are attractive additions to an aquarium and have many benefits. They offer herbivorous fish variety in their diet as a natural food source and* provide shelter and security for fish, especially timid species*. Live plants enhance your aquarium's appearance and provide a much more natural environment for its inhabitants. *Above all, live plants optimize aquarium water quality by providing additional biological filtration, which helps maintain fish health*."


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I meant Java Moss not Java Fern sorry.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

that Frog Guy said:


> I meant Java Moss not Java Fern sorry.


Still applies


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been using the small plantlets of java FERN from one of my planted aquariums in each tadpole cup. Works great. Th idea is that the plants use some of the tad waste as fertilizer, basically soaking up nitrates and ammonia, and provide some oxygen. Some tads might even forage n the micro fauna that grows on the leaves.I found that java moss is too messy and traps a lot of detritus making water changes difficult.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I use hornwort in my tad cups.
It does not trap debris and has the added benefit that it works as a sieve to keep the tad in the cup when I dump out the waste.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I've been using the small plantlets of java FERN from one of my planted aquariums in each tadpole cup. Works great. Th idea is that the plants use some of the tad waste as fertilizer, basically soaking up nitrates and ammonia, and provide some oxygen. Some tads might even forage n the micro fauna that grows on the leaves.I found that java moss is too messy and traps a lot of detritus making water changes difficult.


OK, that makes sense.

It is like Chaeto in a Reef Tank.


----------



## loveleucs (Apr 26, 2013)

I use java moss and indian almond leaves, it works great with my tadpoles.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I like to have some duckweed floating around in there.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

gturmindright said:


> I like to have some duckweed floating around in there.


Oh gawd, I hate that stuff...once it is in the viv it is never coming out unless you leave it sit to dry out for a year 

*That may be fine for a tadpole only tank* but...
I go with salvia natens if I want a small lily pad type plant in an actual viv...Much easier to remove if ever you want to/need to. 
Frogbit or another of the salvias are other options (that I haven't tried yet...so can't vouch for entirely)

So keep that in mind if you ever add duckweed to your plant collection


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

It doesn't bother me. I don't have water features.


----------



## billygunn (Nov 1, 2010)

I do the same as many of the responses. 1st i keep a few 5 gal buckets of 1/2 tap water and 1/2 RO water. i do not treat the tap water as it sits for several weeks. i put almond leaves (2-3 full dried leaves) in the water. i also keep an air stone in the bucket so the water doesnt get funky. i use this water for the tadpoles. i use 16 oz deli cups for each tadpole. i also add a few small cut up parts of the dried almond leaves, java moss and duck weed. i have about 98% plus on tadpoles morphing to froglets. im sure my tadpoles (mainly tincs) eat on the stuff in their containers plus it seems to keep the water some what clean. i dont change the water at all, just add a little if needed. all of the items that i use gives them security.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

loveleucs said:


> I use java moss and indian almond leaves, it works great with my tadpoles.


I use both, PLUS reverse osmosis water with a drop of Exo terra conditioner.
I have about 40 tadpoles in the water right now. 

Steverd


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I've been using the small plantlets of java FERN from one of my planted aquariums in each tadpole cup. Works great. Th idea is that the plants use some of the tad waste as fertilizer, basically soaking up nitrates and ammonia, and provide some oxygen. Some tads might even forage n the micro fauna that grows on the leaves.I found that java moss is too messy and traps a lot of detritus making water changes difficult.


This is a good idea, I have a bunch of Java fern plantlets, budding off the mother plant in my daughters Betta tanks.. I might have to harvest a few of these.. 

Peter Keane


----------

